# Found pigeon in Western Loudoun County, Virginia



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

HI everyone, I seem to only be able to post when I need help! I have learned of a found pigeon near me. They called thinking it might be my Bird, Gabriel, but wrong color. They have taken it in but have several cats and cannot keep it. He said it is very friendly, used to dogs and horses. He said it is mostly white with some brown or copper colored mottling on it's back. It has some kind of lock ties on it's legs. Not sure exactly. He said they are not tight or endangering it's legs but look weatherbeaten as though they've been there awhile. I thought I would try to see if anyone has reported a missing bird like this. I also listed it at 911pigeon alert. I told him I could take it and foster it until I foudn it's owner or a new home. Of course, maybe my husband would let me keep it along with my other new girl! Anyway, if anyone has any thoughts!! Thanks, Sandy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

When are you picking him up?

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sandy,

Thank you for the information.

Please make sure to have the founder get all the numbers and letters off of the band so they can be given to 911 pigeon alert.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi everybody,
I may pick him up today or he may be delivered. Not really set up for multiple birds but I'll do my best. The bands don't have any information on them as they are not bands but those plastic zip lock ties that you use to bundle things together. I probably won't find his owner but maybe a new home?

Sandy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't sound like you'll find the owner if that's what the band
is. Thanks for picking the bird up and finding a home for h/her...
sounds like they'll need it. Who knows, maybe you'll be ok w/multiple
birds after all.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We got your message on 911. It hasn't been put in the database yet. It may be that we don't put it in, since the bird doesn't have a traceable band. Really no need. Can you post a picture of the bird when you get it? Might be some sort of fancy breed and there are breeders somewhere near you that we can find. Might be worth a shot.............


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for taking this pigeon in. I have seen lock ties used as bands before. I think people sometimes use them to mark hens and cocks. Since tracing the bird is highly unlikely, it sounds like it's yours.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
Thanks for your input. As it sounds as if I won't be able to find the owner, I will let the original finder know and see if he wants to bring the bird to me. He said he would as he was worried about keeping it. I amy ahve to keep it contained in a large dog crate for a while, especially as we have a busy horse show this weekend. But I will get a picture and if I can figure out how to post on here, I will.
I'll be in touch!

Sandy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

A dog crate makes a fine temporary pigeon pen. Do you have any bricks handy? If so, they makes good perches when using a kennel. Best of luck at your horse show. My mom raised horses and I grew up going to horse shows. But now it's pigeon shows for me.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, Thanks for your good wishes. I will get the new bird tomorrow as the finder is bringing it to me. I will see if I ahve some bricks. Should, as my husband loves to build things! Will see how this goes. I am sure becoming pigeon person!!!!

SAndy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just to warn you, pigeons are highly addictive.  The first one is usually free...heh, heh, heh. I started with a lost roller I found in front of our house seven years ago and today we have about 90 pigeons. You might just find yourself showing pigeons, too. It's a lot of fun and not nearly as much work as horses (not that I don't like horses--they're great).


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

You're right, pigeons are addictive, and believe me, as much as I love horses, I'm ready fro something that's a bit less work!!!!! Anyway, I did get this new pigeon. I think it might be best to adopt this one out. I am assuming it's a fancy pigeon. I will get some pictures and try to figure out how to post them. It's a beautiful copper and white. It's neck, head and cere are different from my Blue Bar-Patty Pigeon. The cere is larger and I think the beak is a bit larger also. The poor thing is pretty traumatized right now. It's been caught and moved around so much. I keep it in a large dog crate during the day, as Patty lives in and out of the garage. At night, when I take Patty in, I let the new bird out to stretch it wings. It apparently ahd been quite friendly, and letting everyone get close to it but now it doesn't want to be caught or touched. The mornings are quite an exercise to catch and incarcarate it!! I might check the local animal shelters and see if anyone has reported one missing, but I doubt it. Does it sound like one someone would be interested in adding to their loft? I let Patty in with it this morning because I couldn't catch it and thought she might lure it closer. But she doesn't want anything to do with it. Chases the poor thing and pecks at it. I know it's her territory so that's probably the problem. It appears very healthy, no odor, the poops look good and it's pretty hefty. I guess it was quite skinny when first found.

Thanks for all help and info!

Sandy


----------

